# 1 year in Venice



## JBroida (Jul 2, 2012)

Kind of late to mention, but July 1st was our storefront's 1 year anniversary... thanks so much to all of our friends and customers. Your support over the last year has been amazing.

We want to do a celebration later this month when we have time... we'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ratton (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats Jon!! May year 2 be just as exciting as year 1!!

Cheers!!!...


----------



## Pabloz (Jul 2, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats and best of luck in year two.


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Here's to many more!!!

Cheers


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations Jon and Sara!


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## markenki (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Jon! Here's to many more years ahead!


----------



## unkajonet (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Jon!


----------



## tk59 (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy anniversary, Jon and Sara. :thumbsup:


----------



## mhlee (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations and happy anniversary, Jon and Sara! :yatta:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 2, 2012)

Has it been a year already? Congratulations, that's awesome!!


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations and wishing you much success!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## RobinW (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats ! And thanks for running a first rate business.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks so much guys


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations and happy anniversary, Jon and Sara!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats Jon! And thank you for both you excellent customer and product selection, as well as sharing your wealth of knowledge with your fellow knife-knuts. Here's to many more years! *raises Dogfishhead 60 minute IPA- takes a slug*


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats! Time flies, eh?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow just by the short time I have been on this forum, I thought you had been open for a lot longer. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 2, 2012)

the business is older then the storefront... we started online way before we had this place in venice


----------



## Boki (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## echerub (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats on a great first year with a physical shop


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 2, 2012)

At first I thought this was about a movie title!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats on what has to be one of your all-time best years.


----------



## The Edge (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats Jon! Here's hoping you even more success in the years to come!


----------



## geezr (Jul 3, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> At first I thought this was about a movie title!



Congrats Jon and Sara :hoot:

I thought this was about Italy :biggrin:


----------



## Keith Neal (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations Jon. You and Sara deserve your success, and I hope you have much more of it.

Keith


----------

